# Alpha Gmt Review



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Picks to follow.

My first post in the Russian / Chinese section, so Hi guys. I went for 2 Alpha watches for my first purchase with them. The other Alpha is a date version. Ok so to the review :

(1) presentation box - well you don't get a box, you get a green cloth case. The watch is well packaged up with covering on the bracelet, the case back and front glass. Basically the packaging is adequate considering the price.

(2) The look - It is almost an exact copy of the rolex explorer 2. I would challenge any to tell the difference if they stood just far enough away so they can not see the writing. Of course a watch expert, or those in the know, will know, but as all of us on this forum know, the rest of em (98 percent) would not know.

(3) bracelet - pretty good quality, with not to bad weight to it. The links are screw down, so very easy to remove with a small screw driver.

(4) The dial - its the gmt with 24 hour and does not move. exact copy of the rolex.

(5) Dial and hands - exact copy of the rolex. I have the black version and I have to say, it looks fantastic. I look at it and think, heck I paid 30 pounds for that.

(6) Movement - Chineese auto. If you like winding watches, it is a bit tough to wind. but check the seconds hand - it is pretty smooth on the sweep. not sure what speed it is, but it moves IMO as smooth as my Orient watch.

(7) glass - Mineral, obviously not sapphire. Very clear.

(8) value for money - 10/10

(9) customer service - well now you are dealing with someone who runs alpha watches (if you buy from them) in Hong Kong, so it can be tricky. However, My experience was good. If you need to return the watch for a fault expect that they / he will just send a replacement because who fixes a 50 dollar watch.

(10) delivery - There is an option for ems recorded delivery. I did not go for it (extra 18 dollars) and I still got mine, but if you want to follow your orders progress, then best pay for that. With the volcano going off I worried that I would never receive the goods, but hey, I did.

Conclusion :

For me this is a bit of fun, this watch is on their website for 56 dollars (no delivery charge if you want normal air mail) that's like 30 pounds, and for 30 pounds what do you expect. Well I'll tell you what you can expect (aside from the movement) a watch that even by homage terms is good enough to pass for a 150 pound watch IMO.

If they had this one on their website with a myota I would pay an extra 20 dollars or so for that. Any thinking of going for one, You won't be disappointed, it is very nice and keeps relatively good time (about 10 - 15 sec +- per day)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I would suggest that you check the tightness of the screws on the bracelet as I understand that they are often loose.

Mike


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Yes, I noticed that (to my delight at first as I was taking out links). Why do they leave them loose !


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

good review, now pics please :cheers:

paul


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

And now time for the pics -










Pretty dam close the the rolex model I think you will find.










and the wrist shot - It looks a bit tight on me, because it is tight, I took out 2 links and probebly should have gone for just 1 then made it smaller by the clasp -










I am really happy with this one and although my method with watch is, I only have a max of 2 of each make, I may make an exception here and have 3 or 4.


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks really good....I ve got a Chronotac submariner that its basically the same watch...I was really impressed with the quality on these watches.. they have a fantastic finish...well done!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Very nice indeed.

Any of our international or well-travelled members know if these can be bought 'in the flesh' in China, or are they just mail-order?

Got a friend going to China very soon and am tempted to ask him to bring me an Alpha back with him.

Do i need to warn him to beware of fakes?


----------

